# Broken Foot is doing extremely well



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw her today and she almost does not have a limp. That's how well her foot has recovered on its own. I was very worried about this pigeon being out in the wild on her own like that but it looks like there is a very good possibility the whole foot and leg will heal so well as not to be noticeable. And that's good because winter will soon be here and she'll need all the good health she can get before it gets here.

As far as the new visitor to the flock goes, the one with the bands on both legs, it's still here! I have a feeling it's left home for good. It's been hanging with the ferals all hours of the day. I've been seeing it every morning before going to work and I just saw it again today around lunch time. Joins the rest of them for the seed from me and the freebies from the little old ladies.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is excellent news, Garye! It would be ideal if all pigeons cold stay on their own patch while they heal. Having someone to watch over them and supplement their food must significantly improve their chances of survival.

Cynthia


----------

